# Off topic content - click to see the post



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

We've all see those pieces of furniture that was obviously made by a woodworker in some lonely garage. A woodworker so out of touch with other people due to his constant dust making that he has only ability left, no taste what-so-ever. He makes fantastic parts, but crappy wholes.

Post the woodworking abortion of your choice.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

One man's abortion is another man's baby. Does anything get more subjective than taste?

I like that table. It would look good in a modern apartment.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's okay, renners. (I'll bet your wife doesn't appreciate your decorating skills either.)

I'm thinking that would make a great chip-and-dip table. Just fill up that void with dip or salsa, and dump a couple bags of chips out on the table around it. It needs a cup holder, though.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

My mother-in-law owns a really ugly table height cribbage board. While I'm now starting to appreciate the work that went into it, it's still ugly.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay, and I feel obliged to make the following confession : I've never liked the look of burl table tops.

Please forgive me.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

BillG's cat exercise wheel still cracks me up!



While it is very well made, I think the basic premise is flawed.
Who could train a cat to use this?

P.S. Sorry Bill - nothing personal


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Actually I wouldn't mind the table if you filled the holes with epoxy and maybe turquoise or some other items. Too big of hole to keep clean otherwise.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

The big void would make a nice home for the TV remote. 
Otherwise, its ridiculous. I can't wrap my mind around abstract furniture. In my world, furniture needs to be functional first, decorative second. That table was built with opposite priorities.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wholier than what is needed?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Charlie,
I like the chip and dip idea. That's thinking out of the box.
A good place to keep keys too. You've opened up a new way to look at things.
Renners,
I agree it would look good. If you put a lamp over that big hole.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Wonder what the other side looks like.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually with a bit of Saran Wrap, you could have dip on that table.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

A little research and I found this.

http://www.woodlandcreekfurniture.com/publishsite/index.cfm?pagename=mainpage_template&client_id=woodlandcreek&tablename=news&link_id=22425094&linkname=Natural%20Wood%20Furniture

Click on the link for the table and you'll see the prices. I don't think this was made in a lonely garage.

Part of the reason I don't consider this an abortion, or even crappy whole, is that I have a design background. Sure it's not very practical, but even the yuppies who've bought these pieces, rested their glass of Pinot Noir too far over the void and watched as the glass toppled over, won't object to that surface not being level.

You could even consider the fact that if a toddler fell onto a corner they'd need to be taken to Accident and Emergency… but I'd say that would be the least of the worries of whoever bought this piece and pieces like it.

It's not about practicality or function, it's about a look - and there's obviously a market for it.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Renners, I'm sorry, but for those of us who lived through the 70's that chrome is a bad flashback. 
I like the stuff on that page, I just wonder why he makes his miters out of two different pieces of wood instead of using the same slab and continuing the grain.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

One of the problems with slab furniture is that the focus in almost entirely on the chunk of wood and that's where it ends. A table has legs and a support frame too you know. You could stick a wad of chrome under it or you could design something that looks complimentary and as unique as the slab.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey, I work in a lonely garage and until I get prices like that for my abominations I'm not going to criticize anyone's aesthetic. That's a pretty big portfolio of four figure pieces. I should be so out of touch.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Take away the chrome and I'd be all over that table. 
BillG's Cat Wheel is over the top, but I don't think it applies here in any way. The only thing his project lacks is a video of his cat playing with it. -Jack


----------

